# 98 A6 Trans Problems - Flush?



## Dean Ellis (Nov 7, 2008)

i have a 98 a6. i am starting to have tranny issues. random hard shifts. delayed shifting. still able to drive though. 
think a flush and filter would help? or is this a lost cause?

-Dean


----------



## Dean Ellis (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: 98 A6 Trans Problems - Flush? (Dean Ellis)*

UPDATE*****
When car is cold. Tranny is 100% until totally warmed up


----------

